# Would you like something to drink?



## linguist786

_Would you like something to drink?_

In Japanese, please?
Can you also tell me exactly how it's pronounced, including stresses if there are any 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain Haddock

Better English: "Would you like _anything_ to drink?"

Japanese: 何かお飲み物はいかがですか？ _Nanika onomimonowa ikaga desuka?_

Japanese has no stress, but the intonation (pitch) will go up on the 'ka' at the end a bit. There's more to the intonation than that, but probably not worth covering here.

Also, the sentence I gave is fairly formal, like what a waitress would say. You'd say it quite differently if you were asking your friend.


----------



## Aoyama

> 何かお飲み物はいかがですか？ [_Nanika_] _onomimonowa ikaga desuka?_


Is one option, rather polite as stated. Leaving _nanika_ out is also an option.
Another, shorter and informal way to say the same thing could be :
*Nanika nomu/nomimasuka ?*


----------



## Cereth

Is it ok saying: nanika nomitai no?


----------



## Aoyama

> Is it ok saying: nanika nomitai no?


Why not ... You could do without _no_ .


----------



## alexandro

nanika nomimasu ka?


----------



## Aoyama

See post # 3 ...


----------



## Athelis

Cereth, that sounds normal to me.  What's wrong with ending with "no"?  I wouldn't use it, but for girls, and little kids...


----------



## uchi.m

I think_ Nanika nomitai?_ sounds a bit childish because the _-tai_ form is only appropriate to express your own wants or, ocassionally, your close relatives' wants, specially children's.

Personally, I would avoid this construction for unknown or socially high-ranking people.


----------



## jester.

Captain Haddock said:


> Better English: "Would you like _anything_ to drink?"



In fact, when expecting a positive answer, you can say _something_, I think. That's what I've been told until now and what I've used without any problems.


----------

